# Pop ups constantly??



## leeroyp1 (Sep 19, 2014)

How can I stop the pop ups on my iPhone every time I try and view a page? It's doing my head in!!!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

leeroyp1 said:


> How can I stop the pop ups on my iPhone every time I try and view a page? It's doing my head in!!!


can you grab the screen shots and link of these ads? 
are you using the desktop skin?

Lee


----------

